# Day 2/3 embryo transfer



## Hopefulandworried (Feb 9, 2013)

This is probably a silly question.....

I recently had IVF but due to high risk of ohss I had a 'freeze all' . I have 2 day 2 embryos and one day 3. Firstly I was wondering is it normal practice to freeze embryos individually or in batches? I'm hoping they froze each one separately as we are having eset .

Secondly, I'm worried. I thought blastocyst transfer was the most likely to result in a bfp but my clininc will not thaw and culture the embryos to blastocyst so my question is how can a day two or three transfer work? At that stage the embryo won't be able to implant so what happens? Does it just sit there in the uterus till its a blast and then implants or will it just be at the wrong stage in the wrong place at the wrong time?? I'm driving myself mad worrying about it I feel like there's no chance our fet will work.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I just got my first BFP ever from a day 2, whether in the lab or in you if they are going to make it to blast they will, and they will happily hang around inside you for a few extra days until they get to blast and implant 

Good luck 

L x


----------



## Hopefulandworried (Feb 9, 2013)

Thankyou that's so reassuring to hear! I've been worrying myself silly imagining my embryos sat there unable to implant and the cycle failing. Everytime I googled it was coming up with embryos implant at blastocyst stage so I thought anything transferred before day 5 would just not work!


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

An embryo has to get to blast to implant but they can do that in the lab or in you, I had 2 back on day 2 and the 2 in the lab left made it to blast even though they hadn't looked great on day 2, the embryologist reassured me that meant the ones inside me were no doubt doing the same

If your embies are going to get to blast they will back where theh belong 

Stay positive! 

L xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

day 3 identical twins here from one embryo that split so def can work.


----------



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

Hopeful glad Lilly has reassured you, I too had  x2 2 day embryos put back that resulted in my beautiful son, actually at the same clinic as Lilly!!  so it does work!! ironically, last august had a hatching blast put back which resulted in a chemical. My clinic freeze individually as well. Good Luck, Cx


----------



## Trunky (Jul 26, 2013)

Depends on the clinic but they will more than likely take out the day 2 and see how they are, taking the day 3 out if necessary.

Not to scare you as everyone is different, but we had 3 day 2 embryos and a day 6 blast frozen in November. I got a positive from that cycle (day 2 transfer) but miscarried.

On Tuesday they took out the day 2 embryos. 2 survived but arrested the next day. So yesterday they took out the day 6 and that thankfully survived and was transferred yesterday. 

So be prepared for them to want to thaw everything if they are cleavage stage.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

My eldest son was a day 3 and my youngest a day 2.

Good luck.

X


----------



## Keeping the faith (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi, I was also a freeze all, had 2 day 2 embryos implanted, which resulted in my wonderful ds.  

Sending you lots of positive vibes.  Good luck x


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

I have only had success with day 2/3 transfers - blastocyst transfers never worked for me.  Good luck x


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

hopefulandworried, my son was a day 3 Transfer too. the higher success rates of blastocyst Transfer are explained like this: not all embies transferred day 2 or 3 would become a blast anyway. my clinic does the following: if at day 2 or 3 there are 1, 2 or 3 embies that are clearly best looking, they Transfer early (as the best place for them is the womb). if there are more than 2 or 3, they continue to watch to make sure they choose the best ones for fresh Transfer, as they say, chances are better after a fresh cycle. good luck....

staceysm: nice to meet you on here


----------

